# Help for infinity in ceiling speakers



## btinindy (Feb 15, 2011)

I was watching Tron last night and noticed the ceiling speakers used for surrounds were "popping" on very loud bass sequences. I assume this os from pushing them beyond their means. As stated it is only on occasion when the bass is intense (a lot of Tron is this way).

With the last Audessey run it crossed them at 50. I changed them to 80. 

One thought I had was to put boxes around them in the ceiling. Would that do anything to help?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would suggest going abit higher with your crossover if it is still doing it at 80hz. What size are the drivers in the speakers?


----------



## btinindy (Feb 15, 2011)

It is a 6.5" CMMD woofer with a 3/4" CMMD tweeter. I was thinking that i it was enclosed it may keep it from over extending when under intense vibration. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Bambino is spot on about raising the Crossover Level. If set to Full Range, they well might be overextended. Do you have an AVR with an Auto Speaker Setup like Audyssey. Ypao (Yamaha), MCACC (Pioneer), etc..?
Also, if you have your Owners Manual, it will state the Frequency Response. You do not want to set the Crossover lower than the Rated Response.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

btinindy said:


> It is a 6.5" CMMD woofer with a 3/4" CMMD tweeter. I was thinking that i it was enclosed it may keep it from over extending when under intense vibration. Thanks for the input.


With that size driver and the levels it seems you are pushing them a higher crossover is crucial to them to keep them from over extending and poping, i really do not think encloseing them will help at all. Is there the option of raising the crossover to 100hz to start then going up abit if the problem persists?
Keep us posted.:T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Lower the crossover and play some bass heavy material, but try not to push it too far, you don't want to hurt the drivers. Feel around the perimeter of the woofer and/or mounting plate for air movement. 

If they are not sealed properly front to back, xmax will be easily reached. Is the mounting surface flat? If so, make sure the fasteners are tight, If not, you will never get a good seal. Don't get heavy handed with the screwdriver, you will warp the basket. Enclosures can definitely help in this case.

When setting your high pass crossover, aim for double what the lowest rated frequency response is, say it is 50 Hz, set for 100Hz.


----------



## btinindy (Feb 15, 2011)

Great input from everyone. Thank you. I will do some experimenting and may even get REW up and running again. I will report back.


----------

